# Eddie from Infant Annihilator/Black Tongue's custom 8



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 22, 2013)

Since I know IA and BT have quite a few fans on here:







Apparently he's going to tune it to AEAEADGB.

The next IA is going to be crushing.

Edit: Forgot to mention it's being made by Blakhart, haven't heard of them before:
*http://blakhartguitars.bigcartel.com/

*


----------



## MikeH (May 22, 2013)

That tuning is absurdly low. Can't wait to hear it.  And Blakhart seems to be pretty inexpensive. I just spec'd a fairly decently equipped single-cut 8 for $1310. I'd look a fair bit more into them before ever ordering though.


----------



## celticelk (May 22, 2013)

^^^ I think this is the same business model that the revived Halo is following: semi-customs built overseas. Or Agile's occasional semi-custom runs, come to think of it. It's certainly an intriguing idea for a single-cutaway ERG fetishist like myself, but I'd want more info before committing to a build.


----------



## jephjacques (May 22, 2013)

Yeah their custom order page says they're imports unless you get a "Tier 1" custom which is apparently made in the US.


----------



## m4rK (May 22, 2013)

Nice, black tongues ep is super low. Is it in A?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 22, 2013)

m4rK said:


> Nice, black tongues ep is super low. Is it in A?


It's drop D on a seven string I think. (D below bass E)

EDIT: from the description of a youtube video: Tuning: D A D G C E A


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 22, 2013)

They've actually got quite a few artists in their ranks, a lot of death metal looking logos.

Blakhart Guitars

I tried the "get a quote" thing out. The only thing missing is fanned frets and I would be hurting...

I'm quite fond of the Ash and Lunar body shapes.


----------

